
Specifying JSON - zdw
https://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/201x/2016/04/30/JSON-Schema-funnies
======
eschutte2
This has been a pain point for me too. JSON Schema is so verbose. I ended up
writing a tiny DSL to let me describe the schema in a denser, more human-
friendly format and then generate the JSON schema from that. I see other
people have done the same:

[https://github.com/aromanovich/jsl](https://github.com/aromanovich/jsl)

[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/json-
schema/cKcGsXLj...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/json-
schema/cKcGsXLjSIg)

[https://github.com/lloyd/orderly](https://github.com/lloyd/orderly)

